# Three January litters.



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

These guys have been posted up on Mouselovers since they were pinkies, but now that they're cuter I figured it was time to share. I'm still pretty new to all of this and my mice fail compared to a lot of breeders on here, but I still wanted to show them off. If you see any errors in anything I put up, please feel free to correct me.

A Litter. They are out of an ivory buck and a champagne doe, both with decent type:

My little fuzzy buck. I'm pretty sure he's a pied champagne. 









Showing his little white "belt". 









My buck I'm keeping for sure. He's a pied dove satin. 









His cute spots. 









Black pied buck I'm still not sure about keeping:

















Adorable champagne pied satin doe I'm keeping:









She is FOR THE HORDE!! (Kinda)









Lightly pied chocolate satin doe (only one pic cause she was being a butt):









Heavier pied chocolate satin doe. I'm not sure which of the chocolates I'm keeping yet. 

















B litter. Only one pic of each cause they all pretty poor. This litter was such a disappointment. I love black tans and want to breed them but they suck so bad in the US. I have a cinnamon doe that I think might have some color modifiers that will help so I'm not giving up yet, but I think I might scrap this idea soon and just wait until I can afford to import some from overseas and put my time and money into the project when it's more worthwhile. This was a chocolate buck and a pied black tan doe, both lacking in type, but not quite pet type. Not at all the ideal pairing but I'm working with what I have.

The only doe in the litter, a pied black little girl. Fortunately she didn't develop a tail kink like I thought she might be. She looks like a little female clone of her grandpa/uncle. 









Pied black tan buck:









Black tan buck:









Pied chocolate tan buck:









C litter. These guys are from a black rex doe with decent type and a pet type Burmese splashed fox texel buck. They are three days younger than the older litters. These guys are so adorable right now. They have such tiny ears compared to the first litter lol. I kept more of them because I'm looking to see how their coats develop.

Black tan rex/fox buck. His coat is denser and softer than all the other bub are showing.

















Black (on burmese/chocolate? I'm not sure how you write out his color) splashed fox rex buck. 

















Blue splashed rex doe. Definitely keeping this little girl. 








She knows she's adorable.









Blue rex doe. 

















Dove tan rex doe 1. I think this is the one I'm going to keep but I'm not quite sure yet. 

















Dove tan rex doe 2: 

















Siamese (I think) rex buck:

















Silver fox (I think, she's either poor fox or poor rex) doe. The only standard coat of the litter.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

all very cute :love1


----------

